# Driffield show - quiet today



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

In case anyone was in two minds about going to the Driffield show this weekend I was just talking to Sonia Notman of Biomagic UK Ltd who have a stall there, and she was saying it is very quiet there at the moment. It may improve over the weekend I suppose but you would imagine exhibitors would be set up by now.

She said quite a few people there were moaning at how little there was going on...... not sure how the show normally compares with other shows but thought it worth mentioning.


I'm sure the Rally will be fun anyway with the MHF people  8)


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Well if the topics on this website are anything to go by the MHF section will be in uproar  

Hope it livens up and they all have a good time


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

We dont need any other entertainment, the group is normaly self providing in that department, Looking forward to all the RVs switching on the Aircon, Lets hope they dont cause another wirlwind like the last outing :lol: seting off late afternoon
ps set coordinate and it looks like were going Via Bristol this time
Geo


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

It is quiet, to be fair, but then it's only a small show, nothing like the size of York etc.

...........................But the sun is shining and the banter & beer are flowing so don't be put off by the size of the show  

Incidently, East Coast Leisure have cried off, which I'm a bit miffed about as I wanted some new chairs.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Could be something to do with the extortionate rates Stone Leisure charge for their trade pitches 8O ....thats why we have stayed away. Warners are far more reasonable (but still expensive) :roll: 
I'm sure Malvern and York will be better 8)


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hey you Fairy Ballerina....I've not forgotten you set Big Jim onto me, just cos I asked about pony tails :evil: 

However....you do have a point about cost of trade stands. Biomagic said they paid £500 for their pitch :!: 

You have to sell a lot of bottles to make a profit at that rate.

Driffield maybe only a small show but I'm sure all the MHF folk will be having a great time anyway.

Only mentioned it to save a wasted journey if going for something specific.

Lovely weather here in Kent, wish I could be out in it but helping with the son's house move....its hell.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

mauramac said:


> However....you do have a point about cost of trade stands. Biomagic said they paid £500 for their pitch :!:


Wow .. that is pricey .. bang goes my money making idea selling pony tail wigs at shows ... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Ha Ha......this is going to haunt me isn't it?? But Jim I did entitle my post Pony Tails and Middle age men and you only fit half that description :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry Maura...guilty as charged  

Don't worry about Jim...he's a pussycat. I'm sure he'll let you tug his ponytail anytime :lol: :lol: 

We do the VW shows as well as the motorhome shows and its incredible how vast the difference is in the cost of pitches - for example, our pitch at the last V/Dub show at Malvern cost us a quarter of what it is costing to do the Warners show in August...similar size plot and same showground 8O 
Stone Leisure cancelled their Malvern show earlier in the year more than likeley due to lack of interest by the traders :roll: 

It won't matter to the MHF lot if its quiet...once they get ther sausages on the barbie and crack the wine open they'll be partying 'til all hours :lol: 

Best of luck with the move...I don't envy you in this heat


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

So he's old as well now 8O 

Give me that spade :wink:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> So he's old as well now 8O
> 
> Give me that spade :wink:


Here.......you can borrow mine :lol: 
But please return it, I'm bound to need it again :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we got here at about 10.00 this morning, 5 vans already here and geo's just arrived at 18.00

We spent all of 10 minutes looking around the show, small! you better believe it.

just started the genny but no complaints so far, if there are any I will just set the kitten on them. :lol: 

Weathers great and the pitch is only 50 yds. from the beer tent, well done jacquie.

olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Fire up both A/C units as well Olley, that'll get em going :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Have a great rally guys.....

Keith


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Mind you, If Olley hasn't had the roof vents repaired after that mini tornado at Lincoln, he won't need to fire up the air con units. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ouch, I felt that. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

More crucially, the Crusty Pie man wasn't there  , he was at York's farmers' market to day tho :lol: 

8)


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi all

Friday evening our neighbours at home were getting ready to party the night away, BBQ and loud music not being our scene we made a last minute descision to go to the Driffield Show.

Arrived on site and parked along side 10 other MHF people.
Nicely sited 2mins hop to the show itself.
Saturday, purse and wallet at the ready, off to buy more "stuff" (you cant have too much stuff)
Took 20mins to walk around and that was us meandering slowly.
Nothing, nil, nowt, zilch to buy
Is it possible we have bought all the cr*p we need, no!!
Really there was nothing to buy!! unless you had a spare £100k and in the market for a new RV!!

Despite the lack of show people the MHF people more than made up for the poor show. (I could become a poet!)

Met some really nice people and re-aquainted ourselves with others we have met before.I wont even mention Uncle Fester, whoever he was!!
Arn't we a great lot?

The fireworks on Sat night were excellent, even if we had to view them through the trees because we were too idle to go to the other side of the site to see them un-impeded.

Then without warning the heavens opened and brought "big wet rain"
The party ended abruptly and we made a mad scramble to get inside.

Sunday dawned bright and sunny.
Ollie got some help reassembling his weather beaten awning, and it was time to say our goodbye's till the next time.

Thanks Jaquie and John for the organisation, please, please reconsider coming to York..

Angie...................


----------

